# Bernard Robinson



## Charlotte_______

Welcome our first NBA draft selection in the 2nd round:

Bernard Robinson 6'6" SG Michigan


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

He looks skinny on the pic. Having a 6'6'' body, he should probably weight more. :whoknows:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Hes 6'6" at 210lbs, not really skinny IMO, but will likely need to gain 5-10lbs to be succesful in the NBA.


----------



## kamego

I'm a huge Michigan fan and I flew to New York for the NIT and he shut down Luke Jackson and then took it to Rutgers. He can score but his shot isn't normal so scouts were turned off by that. He is the best defender (1v1) at his size coming into the nba this year. This guy was a high school all american who should be good enough to develop into a strong nba player. His only probelm was he might have passed the ball to much instead of getting greedy and taking some open shots. That's why his ppg was a little low at Michigan. It didn't get larger as his career went on because UofM started recruiting and by the end of his career he had teammates.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Wow, thanks for the scouting report. It looks as if Bernie is going for the 'Defense wins Championships" theory, and I don't blame him. So should we be expecting comparison wise, Ron Artest? Trenton Hassel?


----------



## k^2

As another big Michigan fan here, trust me B Rob is anything but skinny, the kids ripped. Also his ppg were down because Amaker asked him to switch his role from scorer, to defender and passer in order to help the team win. No worries about him great 2nd round pick up, and a solid team-first devensive that should make him and Okafor interesting to watch.


----------



## sheefo13

i will be sure to scout him for u guys in the summer league. I scout for fun. they play the wolves july 7th, so i will scout him pretty good.


----------



## Starks

Yes Bernard shut down Luke in the NIT but he hasn't been the first person to do that. I think Robinson was drafted too high and they could have done better. They must really like him.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Yes Bernard shut down Luke in the NIT but he hasn't been the first person to do that. I think Robinson was drafted too high and they could have done better. They must really like him.


With the 45th pick? How much lower do you think he should have gone?


----------



## lacbrand42

I am too a huge MIchigan fan. Bernard was a great pickup. He has great potential and he can do it all. I was hoping he would fall to the Pistons at 54 but I am happy for him.


----------



## rosenthall

I'm a Michigan fan, and I've always thought that Bernard would be a good pick at the end of the second round. 

He's very athletic and has a good motor. On defense he really gets after it, and plays very aggressively. Offensively, he's pretty rough around the edges, but he has an attacking mentality, and is good at getting to the basket. He has kind of an ugly shot, that will go in somewhat consistently, but due to his mechanics, when he misses, he sometimes misses pretty badly. He probably needs to work on his handle and midrange game. 

Physically, I'd say he's ready. Watching him play, he always seemed like a strong player, and always looked very muscular. I don't think he'll have a hard time adapting in that regard. 

For a player comparison, I would think something along the lines of a Stephen Jackson, or a poor man's Latrell Sprewell. Of course, that's a best case scenario, but should give you a decent idea of what kind of player he is.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Workout pic:










looks bigger here


----------



## rosenthall

I always thought he looked very built and strong when he played for Michigan. I don't think his size or strength will be an issue at this level.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

He wont be in the leauge very long. He just isnt that caliber player.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> He wont be in the leauge very long. He just isnt that caliber player.


I disagree. Robinson has the tools to make it in the league, and being drafted by Charlotte helps because he'll be given a chance to make the team and play. As a Michigan fan I didn't really know how to feel about him. In some games he would be amazing, making unbelievable passes, his jump shot would be falling, he'd play outstanding defense, etc. Yet in other games he'd be out of control, trying to force things, and putting too much on his shoulders. He needed to let the game come to him. But I think he can be a good player in this league. He'll just need to be more consistant. During his first season in Charlotte, some games he'll show flashes of brillance, yet in other games he'll look awful.


----------



## FrancisFan3

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/robinson_feature_062904.html

Versatile Robinson Ready For Opportunity With Bobcats

Versatility. Toughness. Athletic ability.

Those three attributes have been a constant description of Charlotte Bobcats General Manager and Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff’s perfect player since the organization began putting together its inaugural roster.

When it came time for the Bobcats to make their second-round selection in the 2004 NBA Draft, there couldn’t have been a player available that fit that description better than the University of Michigan’s Bernard Robinson.

Appearing in 120 of a possible 121 games during his collegiate career, Robinson became the first player in Wolverines history to record at least 1,400 points, 600 rebounds, 300 assists and 150 steals. He twice won the team’s Outstanding Defensive Player Award, and added Most Valuable Player honors, the Loy Vaught Rebounding Award and Gary Grant Assist Award to his collection as a senior.

“I pride myself in my defense,” said Robinson. “Coach (Tommy) Amaker taught me a lot of things defensively and he was a very good defender. I think I’m also an all-around good player. I can create my own shot and help my teammates get into the game. I think that’s what I’m going to be looking for, not more or less scoring, I just want to be able to create a good flow for the team.”

As a senior at Michigan, Robinson averaged 12.1 points and led the team with 5.7 rebounds, 3.8 assists and 1.8 steals per outing while earning Third Team All-Big Ten honors.

“Robinson represents what we like in a basketball player – versatility, toughness, the ability to put the ball on the floor. He represents all those things,” said Bickerstaff. “The one thing I’ve noticed is that the guy makes plays – he makes his teammates better. Guys in the league who can do multiple things and can defend multiple positions, there’s a chance for them.”

Bickerstaff and his staff thought Robinson would be taken late in the first round of the draft and were pleasantly surprised when he was available with the 45th overall pick. Robinson said the wait to hear his name on draft night was nerve racking, but he felt positive he would be selected.

“I felt confident that my name would be called, but it definitely made me nervous,” said Robinson. “I thought I would go a little earlier, but the key thing is that I’m with a basketball team that really wants me. I think Coach Bickerstaff really likes me and wants to see me do well.”

The 6-6, 210-pound guard/forward feels that he couldn’t have landed in a better spot than with the expansion Bobcats. Starting with a clean slate, every player in camp is competing for a job.

“I’m very excited,” said Robinson on the first day of the team’s summer mini-camp. “There’s a great opportunity for me here in Charlotte and I want to make the best of it. I have some things that I can do to help this ballclub. It’s a very good opportunity to get playing time, but we all have to compete. I think that’s the key thing that the coaches wanted to emphasize, that we have to compete because everyone here in camp wants a job.”


----------



## Charlotte_______

Great find! Im likeing our draft picks more everyday.


----------



## kamego

BRob is a 4 year starter
High School All American

Hustile and Defense and he's well built

Will be a the starter or 6th man if the Bobcats go into the season with the roster they have now. I would see no reason why BRob couldn't become someone like a Darvin Ham. He isn't at a point yet where he could be a great player but on a good team he could be a great energy player and on a new team he could be a great add to a team.


----------



## sheefo13

ok, i promised a little scoutingr eport so here is what i thought of him. He can score and that is all he can really do, and he isnt that good at it anyway. The bobcats would of been better with ricky paulding


----------



## mrfrodo

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> ok, i promised a little scoutingr eport so here is what i thought of him. He can score and that is all he can really do, and he isnt that good at it anyway. The bobcats would of been better with ricky paulding


As a Michigan fan I can attest that Robinson is not known solely as a scorer. He is a good slasher and can drive to the basket but he is not a great shooter. The best part of his game is his defensive ability by far along with his athleticism and he could become a solid role player with Charlotte, especially with the expirience he should get this upcoming season.


----------



## kamego

BRob is a lot more NBA ready then Ricky Paulding right now. I do believe Paulding has a lot more NBA potential but the Bobcats can't risk to wait on him finding his game or not with any of there draft picks. BRob is a safe selection that will help there team.


----------

